# Ceviche Tostadas



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Eat here all the time and found this write up by the Houston Press. Tostadas are bada$$.

On the southwest side of Baytown, sandwiched between the giant ExxonMobil Baytown Refinery and the City Hall, is a neighborhood I call "old Baytown." It's an area of older shops and houses, with what appears to be a largely Hispanic population. Market Street runs through the middle of it. I came here one Saturday morning to visit a Mexican seafood restaurant I had heard about called El Sinaloense (3002 Market St.).
Patronized by local Mexican Americans as well as blue- and white-collar workers from the surrounding refineries, El Sinaloense is known for its seafood dishes inspired by its namesake, the Mexican state of Sinaloa. Seafood cocktails -- the spicy, blood-red concoctions filled with octopus or shrimp -- are king here. Fried and grilled (a la plancha) fish is available too. But I came for the ceviche. El Sinaloense makes my favorite ceviche in the greater Houston area.

I sat in a corner of the dining room at a table by myself and ordered the tostadas de ceviche de pescado. I was surrounded by at least five other singly occupied tables, all with young Mexican American men plowing through their seafood cocktails as we watched a Mexican version of MTV.

The ceviche arrived -- finely chopped pieces of tilapia, tomatoes, onions and cilantro swimming in a lime marinade. Wedges of avocado topped it off. I grabbed an accompanying tostada, spooned on the avocado and ceviche, and took a bite. For me, the key to a great ceviche is balance. You've got the two big flavors, seafood and citrus, vying for attention, with the other ingredients offering breadth and depth flavor. Too much fish or citrus, and the balance is lost.

The flavor balance of the ceviche at El Sinaloense is spot-on. The fish and citrus commingle perfectly, while the onions, tomato and cilantro add zing. Textures run the gamut; there's crispy tostada, creamy avocado, crunchy onion and firm fish. The fish was perfectly fresh. The heat level is almost non-existent, but there are bottles of hot sauce on the tables. After finishing the generous portion of ceviche, I was satisfied. The cost for this refreshing and flavorful lunch? $2.99, plus tax and tip.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Fresh n Cheap.. Hard to mess that one up.. Well too much salt..klol 

Spot on W.W. !


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*My version ..*

Hit the spot..used snapper. Will try tilapia next time. The diced cucumber set it off with the layer of guacamole .


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

perfecto ! I like to add seeded cucs as well. Freshens it up a bit more..


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Had it for breakfest and it just wasnt the same without a cold beverage to go with it. Kinda of like eating a hot bowl of gumbo in august.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*recipe follows*

CLAYDEAUXâ€™S ORIGINAL CHEVICHE TOSTADAS​
6-FILLETS OF REDFISH/TILIAPIA/RED SNAPPER/TUNA
10-12 LIMES
4- ROMA TOMATOES (DICED)
Â½ OF CUCUMBER (MORE IF YOU LIKE) DICED
Â½ PURPLE ONINON (DICED)
Â½ RED BELL PEPPER (DICED)
Â½ BUNCH OF CILANTRO
1-JALAPENO (DICED)
Â½ CUP CLAMATO JUICE
ORANGE JUICE 
CRISPY TOSTADAS FROM HEB (SMALL TYPE STACK IN TALL BAGS) RED/OR REG
6 â€"AVOCADOS (SMASHED) FOR SPREADING ON TOSTADAS
DICE UP FISH VERY FINE. PUT INTO GLASS CONTAINER AND ADD LIME JUICE. PUT IN FRIG FOR ABOUT 2-3 HOUR (STIRRING EVERY 30 MINS) Donâ€™t use METAL CONTAINER WITH LIME JUICE!
Dice up all vegs above and put into another glass bowl. (DONâ€™T USE METAL CONTAINER)
SEASON VEG MIXTURE WITH SEA SALT ,FRESH BLACK PEPPER AND GARLIC
DRAIN FISH IN COLLINDER /TAKE ORANGE JUICE AND RINSE THE FISH ( POUR OVER AND LET DRAIN OFF). THEN ADD FISH TO VEG MIXTURE ABOVE AND MIX WELL. ADD CLAMATO JUICE. MIX.
2 CASE OF CORONAS OR BUDLIGHT (ICED DOWN AND COLD) 
SPREAD LAYER OF GUACAMOLE ON TOSTADA THEN LAYER OF CHEVICHE ON TOP.
Câ€™EST BON -ENJOY, CLAYDEAUX
2014


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I have eaten the ceviche & shrimp cocktails at El Sinaloense for a few years (4, maybe 5 years).

It's always good....but DANG !!!....your's looks awesome Clay !!!!

Thanks for the recipe, I'm sure it will be as good as your shrimp cocktail recipe, and all the others you have posted (I've tried them all :smile


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*i cheat..*

I used to make ceviche just like you described above with all the fresh veggies then i realized that i could save all the chopping and just stir in a pack of fresh HEB pico once the fish was done "cooking."


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I started getting pico from our local taqueria, add your fish and favorite seasonings and you're ready to roll with no chopping.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks dam good. Gonna have to try that one.

Question- can you use (does it come out good) drum for ceviche? I've got a few one gallon bags of 16-22"rs in the freezer and nothing else right now and I'd like to make that pretty soon.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

Drum makes a dang good ceviche, I make it at least twice month


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Coconut milk?*

Have any of you guys used coconut milk in your ceviche? We had some at a hotel one time and it was delicious... Just curious


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dolphingirl said:


> Have any of you guys used coconut milk in your ceviche? We had some at a hotel one time and it was delicious... Just curious


I would add if I went in Thai mode.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Looks good! I have to go try that place. I'm a ceviche lover. I prefer to make it with deep sea fish such as snapper or grouper. Tilapia, drum and other near shore or fresh water fish IMO should be thoroughly cooked.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

That time of the year for some good ceviche, dang good recipe.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Looking Good*



bludaze said:


> That time of the year for some good ceviche, dang good recipe.


Will be making a batch for Mother's Day....


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I keep forgetting to try this place when i bring my kiddos to Houston every other week.

I need to try it. thanks for sharing!


----------

